# Hard Liquor that's good to mix with coffee?



## All_¥our_Bass

Title says it all.

I thought it would be a good idea for some cold holiday/winter evenings.


----------



## JamesM

Any sort of Irish Cream liquor.


----------



## Daemoniac

Scotch, Vodka, Creme-de-Menthe, Cointreau, Tequila, Bourbon, Drambuie, Mead...


----------



## Customisbetter

My old high school teacher preferred rum in her coffee. 

She was awesome.


----------



## JamesM

Demoniac said:


> Scotch, Vodka, Creme-de-Menthe, Cointreau, Tequila, Bourbon, Drambuie, Mead...



Mead? And coffee? 

Nononononononononononononono! 

Opinions I suppose. 

Relevant: Just finished a new batch of Orange-raspberry mead! Yum yum.




Customisbetter said:


> My old high school teacher preferred rum in her coffee.
> 
> She was awesome.



Sounds like my kind of woman.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

vanilla vodka
kahlua 
irish whiskey
baileys
dissarono


----------



## Origin

If you have it black I'd say Jager


----------



## pink freud

Coffee drink recipes: 100+ appetizing drink recipes.

For all your alcoholic recipe needs.

I mean, how could you pass up a drink called the "Fuzzy Asshole?"


----------



## Daemoniac

The Armada said:


> Mead? And coffee?
> 
> Nononononononononononononono!
> 
> Opinions I suppose.



It was meant as a joke, though in fairness I suppose I didn't add *that* much liquor to that list


----------



## tacotiklah

For the best tasting alcoholic coffee, make yourself a cloud 9:


-Coffee
-Bailey's Irish Creme
-Kahlua
-Dissarono

top with whipped creme, chocolate fudge and a cherry. It's almost like hot chocolate, but with the bite of alcohol and the bitterness of coffee.


----------



## neoclassical

kahlua!!!!!


----------



## Chickenhawk




----------



## Daemoniac

^


----------



## highlordmugfug

Infinity Complex said:


>


We need coffee why?

Seriously though. This man knows what's up. Love the Early avatar as well.


----------



## drmosh

Demoniac said:


> Scotch, Vodka, Creme-de-Menthe, Cointreau, Tequila, Bourbon, Drambuie, Mead...



creme-de-menthe? oh god I think I would vomit on the spot hahaha


----------



## Cyanide Assassin

http://www.besportier.com/archives/patron-xo-café.jpg


----------



## AK DRAGON

Infinity Complex said:


>



A little coffee with your Everclear?


----------



## Asrial

Infinity Complex said:


>


One hell of an irish coffee


----------



## signalgrey

Clorox...















ive seen soju in coffee before. try that


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Demoniac said:


> ^


----------



## Trauty_MR

Jagertee! - its Austrian but it tastse fucking great in tea/coffee, really warms you up


----------



## highlordmugfug

Trauty_MR said:


> Jagertee! - its Austrian *BUT* it tastse fucking great in tea/coffee, really warms you up


----------



## Skanky

Definite thumbs up for Kaluah

Also, I haven't tried it in coffee, but Stoli Kaffka (Coffee-flavored vodka) is incredibly good.


----------



## jymellis

sambuca


----------



## abyssalservant

Jagertee, by the way, is rum and black tea. So . . . clearly this "coffee" path is the wrong one


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Using eggnog like coffee creamer is so good.


----------



## Trauty_MR

highlordmugfug said:


>


 
lol i didnt realise i had done that, me and my crap grammer,

its just genearlly awesome!!!!!


----------



## Dan

The tears of John 'bear'trucci. 1564% proof and you instantly become cured of any disease known to man. 


Great in caramel mochas


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Origin said:


> If you have it black I'd say Jager


I just tried this yesterday.
YUM!!


----------



## Necky379

you guys really like whiskey in your coffee? i tried that awhile ago, me and my buddies woke up drunk and decided to keep going. mixed makers mark with our coffees and the results were horrible imo. maybe it was the hangover coming on, or the taste of vomit from the night before but it was not enjoyable at all. ended up just keeping them seperated.


----------



## Daggorath

Single malt or blended whiskey + coffee = win


----------



## Necky379

Daggorath said:


> Single malt or blended whiskey + coffee = win



milk or no milk? i did it with black coffee+bourbon, my ratio was a little extreme too... i'll have to give it a shot with crown maybe.


----------



## Origin

All_¥our_Bass;2227597 said:


> I just tried this yesterday.
> YUM!!



Noice.  I actually haven't myself  now I'm curious dammit


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

^Just go easy on the Jager, you don't want to overpower the flavor of the coffee.


----------



## Cuda

Try some Wild Turkey American Honey. It's sweet and should liven up a cup of coffee. Great in Tea, iced or hot.

Also, they have Evan Williams Honey Blend now, it's like half the price, maybe a little less smoother than the Turkey.


----------



## Razzy

What I do, is start with two coffee cups. I fill one with coffee, and one with scotch. Something nice like Chivas Regal, then I take the cup with the coffee in it, and pour it down the sink, and finally, I drink the scotch.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Razzy said:


> What I do, is start with two coffee cups. I fill one with coffee, and one with scotch. Something nice like Chivas Regal, then I take the cup with the coffee in it, and pour it down the sink, and finally, I drink the scotch.


But you wasted good coffee!! 

But this makes me wanna do a coffee/scotch 50/50 mix.


----------

